

Dependency-Free Google Places Autocomplete - JohnDotAwesome
http://gplaces.goodybag.com

======
voltagex_
AFAICT if you use this for business it's now very expensive / separate from
Google Maps for Work

------
Navarr
would be better as a webcomponent

~~~
JohnDotAwesome
Agreed! And creating a web component would be a trivial amount of code. We
could definitely provide a distribution for that.

We would love to use the Polymer project at Goodybag, however, this has
deterred us:

> IE8 is incompatible due to its insufficient DOM support.

[https://www.polymer-project.org/0.5/resources/faq.html](https://www.polymer-
project.org/0.5/resources/faq.html)

~~~
Navarr
Coding for IE8 compatibility is sadface

